# Anyone with NetGain WarP-Drive experience?



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Nobody here is playing with one of these or has any experience with them at all?


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Wayne at EVblue located in KS has the controller hooked to the new Warp 11 HV and seems to be very happy with it. 

http://www.ev-blue.com/



TX_Dj said:


> I've been away from large-scale EV thought for a while as my project was on hiatus. In that time, it appears the WarP-Drive controller came to market.
> 
> Since I was already planning on going with a Netgain motor, I thought perhaps pairing it with a Netgain controller would be a great idea. My main thought here is setup. Netgain knows exactly what my motor is designed for, and can probably help me tailor the settings on the controller to compliment the motor better than any other controller manufacturer would.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi TX_Dj

Good to see you back! I'm planning to install a WarP-Drive 160/1000 controller with standard water cooling and an Interface Module in my 97 S10 within the next week or so. I'll be shooting some video and photos of the install and operation to include as documentation with our kits. If i can just go ahead and get started, it shouldn't take long. I'll try to post some of the content here.

Carroll_1


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds great!

Since posting this, I've all but purchased a Soliton1, that's how sold I am on it over the others on the market right now.

It will still be a while yet as to when I can/will buy my controller and motor, so plans may change, but since I didn't find anyone posting their experiences with the WarP-Drive, I figured it was worth leaving the topic in place.


----------

